# Newbie but not a newbie



## bigbadbobber13 (Oct 16, 2017)

Was on this forum years ago. Forgot pass and email so here I am. Great reads from veterans as usual on this forum.


----------



## eve-redlion (Oct 17, 2017)

welcome back again!


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome back.  We are glad to have you.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------

